# Correlation between mother's labor and your own?



## livelovelaugh (Mar 14, 2008)

This relates to my last post a bit...anyone know much about the correlation between your mother's labor experiences and your own? My biological mother had extremely fast births with the three that she had after me (husband delivered one in the car, 10 cm by the time she got to the hospital with 2nd, "long" 3 hour labor with the 3rd...)

I had an emergency c-section with my son 6 years ago (no labor - stat emergency due to prolapsed cord), and then a blissful 5 hour natural birth with my daughter three years ago. As this is my second true labor experience, are the chance pretty good that this will be a fast one? Unfortunately, my little local hospital has now banned VBACs, so I am looking at a drive unless the hospital administrators actually read my tome of a letter and allow an exception! : )

Thoughts!!! : ) thx Due in 8 weeks!


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't remember the exact length of my mother's labor with me, but I got the impression it was comparatively short (10 hours or less). She showed up at the hospital basically ready to push and I was born an hour or two (sorry to be so vague) later? Her labor with my sister was basically the same story, but I think slightly faster and with a more difficult pushing stage (my sister was big).

My first labor was 6 hours and pretty easy. I haven't had my second yet.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

my dad went back to the poker game he hd to abanden when my mom called after she hd me







. After having three very long labors I can say we had no similarities whatsoever.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

My mother had me, breech, after a labour of about an hour. My younger brother was born after a 6 hour labour.
My first was 2 1/2 hours from first signs of labour to holding him. My second was under an hour from first contraction (had some signs it was coming, waters broke 48 hours previously and I was restless). My third was the longest. I went into labour, was told the midwives were busy so I had to go to hospital. Labour stopped. Got a call about 12 hours later that they were free and went into labour. Baby was born 3 hours later. I think he would have been faster if I had been less stressed but with my mother and ex as helpers....








Seems we both tend to fast labours. Not sure about my mother's mother as hers were _very_ medicalised so can't say what she would have done naturally.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually did a poll on it a while back
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...256&highlight=

Mine was induced, so I can't really answer with authority. But I know it was different in that my mom went early with both of us, whereas I was a day past my due date and she was showing no signs of wanting to come out despite our best natural induction efforts (had cholestasis of pregnancy so the induction was necessary). But I can't really compare my 27 hours to her 5 hours, because her babies were ready to come out.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Nope. Neither of my mom's labors were anything like any of mine.

The only way I think that would make sense if your mother had passed on some kind of genetic propensity for something that would affect birth (like a narrow pelvis).


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Well...kind of. Our first labors were within an hour of each other and similar (some contractions then water breaking, etc.). My next two were induced, though, but #3 was like my mom's second. I'm hoping this one will be like her #3 (less than an hour!).


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Both of my mother's labors started with her water breaking, as have both of mine. Given the low chances of labor starting with water breaking in the general population, yeah...I'm guessing there is some hereditary link there.

I don't know if I'd take it as far as length of labor, though. Remember...you get an equal share of your genetic inheritance from your father...even in your female bits.


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Not much correlation with me. My mother went into labor on her own at 37 weeks and ended up with an emergency C-section. I was footling breech with the cord wrapped around my neck.

With DD1 I was induced at 38 weeks (long story, NOT doing that again) but I had an otherwise normal vaginal birth. But there really weren't any signs of me going into labor on my own yet. I think if I had been left alone I would have been at least 39 or 40 before she was born. She was head down.

We will see with DD2, I am not doing an induction and trying to keep it as natural as possible this time.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

My mother's labors are almost parallel to mine. She labored 7 hours with me, 3 hour with my sister, and 5 hours with my brother. I labored 9 hours with my first daughter, 2 hours with my second daughter, and 5 hours with my son. She didn't push for very long with any of us either; I pushed for 45 min with my first, weight 9lbs 5oz, for 5 min. with my second, weight 7lbs 6oz, and for 15 min with my third, weight 7lbs 13oz. My brother, sister, and I all were in the 7lb range.


----------

